# Wow ist unlogisch, weil... :P



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Januar 2010)

Also, das kennen vielleicht viele von anderen Spielen, und das soll NICHTS gegen wow sein, ich spiel ja selbst.
Schreibt einfach rein, was ihr an Wow unlogisch findet, interressiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang mal an:
...weil man gleichzeitig Essen und Trinken kann
...weil ich zum Trinken sitzen bleiben muss
...weil Unkraut an diversen Rüstungen wachsen kann
...weil Gegner selbst nach etlichen Tödlichen Wunden und Vergiftungen nicht sterben

jetzt seid ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (20. Januar 2010)

Egal was du mit dir rumträgst, du schwimmst wie ein Fisch.


----------



## Arosk (20. Januar 2010)

Nichts daran ist unlogisch, da es eine eigene Welt ist. Wer es mit unserer Welt vergleicht, kann auch gleich den Mond und ein Auto miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## terminator111 (20. Januar 2010)

es gibt zwar Flugzeuge, motorräder und raketen, 
feuer muss man aber immer noch mit Holz und Zunder machen :-p


----------



## Malfurin2 (20. Januar 2010)

Du kannst alles, wirklich alles mit dir rumschleppen, von Fleisch bis Nefarians Kopf und tonnenschweren Rüstungen.


----------



## TheDoggy (20. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> Du kannst alles, wirklich alles mit dir rumschleppen, von Fleisch bis Nefarians Kopf und tonnenschweren Rüstungen.


Nicht zu vergessen Drachen, Raptoren, riesige Wölfe, Pferde, einen halben Zoo an Haus- und Reittieren,... xD


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Januar 2010)

hm, beschädigte rüstungen werden in einem bruchteil einer sekunde wieder heile, durch einen klick


----------



## Bingbongbing (20. Januar 2010)

Du erst mit 80 richtig los legst!


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Januar 2010)

terminator111 schrieb:


> es gibt zwar Flugzeuge, motorräder und raketen,
> feuer muss man aber immer noch mit Holz und Zunder machen :-p



Das ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (20. Januar 2010)

terminator111 schrieb:


> es gibt zwar Flugzeuge, motorräder und raketen,
> feuer muss man aber immer noch mit Holz und Zunder machen :-p




ne. mittlerweile brauchst du weder feuerstein noch zunder noch holz um in wow feuer zu machen. das is noch unlogischer ^^


----------



## Mitzushi (20. Januar 2010)

Wenn man in einer Gruppe eine Quest macht, bei welcher man z.B. den Kopf eines bestimmten Gegners braucht, hat dieser Gegner soviel Köpfe wie Mitglieder in der Gruppe sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Januar 2010)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Wenn man in einer Gruppe eine Quest macht, bei welcher man z.B. den Kopf eines bestimmten Gegners braucht, hat dieser Gegner soviel Köpfe wie Mitglieder in der Gruppe sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, der ist gut



...weil Pets Wände mit 99% Steigung hochlaufen können Oo


----------



## Palarius01 (20. Januar 2010)

...bosse immer und immer wieder killn kann
...erze und pflanzen ganz plötzlich vor einem erscheinen können
...man nicht einfach auf den schwarzen tempel rauffliegen und illi töten kann
...wenn ein schurke dich erdrosselt, stirbt man nicht
...mann kan unterwasser mit einem motorrad fahren
...man murloc augen plündert (wer macht sich die mühe und schneidet ein auge aus dem leichnam raus^^?)
...mache npcs sterben für immer, aber man selbst kann sich immer wiederbeleben
...es gibt orcs,elfen etc.

das wars erstmal


----------



## Dalvos (20. Januar 2010)

Du kannst jeden Tag den selben Boss töten, der leider keine neuen Taktiken aufbringt um mal nicht besiegt zu werden.


----------



## The-Quila (20. Januar 2010)

war irgendwie alles chon in den s&f comics da...


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Januar 2010)

... dass man mit waffen auf pures feuer hauen kann ohne dabei zu verbrennen


----------



## Murloc22 (20. Januar 2010)

Weil zb. Schweine innereien nur alle 5 mobs droppen


----------



## Russelkurt (20. Januar 2010)

Azeroth (+ Nordend) besteht zu gefühlten 60% aus untoten mobs (Tirisfall mal nicht mitgezählt) die schneller respawnen als man sie schnetzeln kann...
Untote zerfallen nicht, während man auf sie eindrischt oder sie in der Welt umherreisen (von wegen verwesung und so).
Tauren bzw. Tauren Weibchen geben keine Milch.
Blutelfen bluten nicht (nicht sichtbar zumindest).
Es gibt pro Gasthaus höchstens 3 Betten.
Egal an welchen Briefkasten man geht, man bekommt immer seine eigene Post.
Der Friseurstuhl bei den Barbieren hat Handschellen zum Festschnallen der Kunden.
Todesritter können lachen.
Orcs können weinen.
Tauren wurden noch nicht ausgerottet wegen ihrem Fleisch (so wie die Büffel).

das könnte ich lange fortsetzen aber ich höre mal auf jetzt...


----------



## rocksor (20. Januar 2010)

[
...man murloc augen plündert (wer macht sich die mühe und schneidet ein auge aus dem leichnam raus^^?)

[/quote]

haha nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...rpler nach dem namen fragen, obwohl der überm kopf steht *g*
...man an der wasseroberfläche beim schwimmen springen kann! ich schwörs euch ich war im schwimmbad und habs ausprobiert das geht NICHT!!!11


----------



## nosmoke (20. Januar 2010)

dad will ich sehen XD

Halle der blitze: Loken: "nein, heute werde ich nicht sterben, nimmt nen grösseren hammer und 1-hittet jedes mitglied aus der gruppe nacheinander XD
scheisse gäbe das lange gesichter 

und murlocaugen schneidet man heraus, weil sie einfach in den westfalleintopf gehören, ohne die wäre es kein westfalleintopf !!!

...weil man durch hüpfen in ecken zu 80% in der luft steht und so senkrecht die wände hoch hüpfen kann
... weil man aufgemountet bis zu 50% in eine wand hinein laufen kann
... WEIL MAN LAGERFEUER UNTER WASSER ANZÜNDEN KANN !!!!!!!!!
...weil man den verbrennens-dot des hexers nicht durch eintauchen in wasser löschen kann
...weil chinafarmer unter der welt faRMEN
...weil "verkackte scheiss...schuldigung" ohren oder augen, von welchem jeder nicht siamesische oder kranke/verletzte mob mindestens 2, bzw4, bzw auf irgend eine art und weise meist mehr als 1nes hat nur bei jedem 3ten mop in 1nfacher ausführung droppen ... mal abgesehen von seltenen fällen der wilderer in der boreanischen tundra ...
...WEIL ES EIN SPIEL IST .... BOB


... weil .... mfg Smoke


----------



## Rungor (20. Januar 2010)

...weil man, obwohl man eine riesige axt in der hand hat, trotzdem nur einen gegner trifft
...weil auch der hunderste tote blutelf genau gleich umkippt wie der erste


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

WoW ist unlogisch weil:

10 Leute reichen um die schlimmste Bedrohung Azeroths zu besiegen.....würden sich 20 Leute zusammen tun würden sie die gesamte Welt beherrschen !

Aber netter Thread mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantos12 (20. Januar 2010)

...weil 25 Leute auf einen einzelnen Boss einhauen und dieser erst nach 5 Minuten stirbt


----------



## Mugrim (20. Januar 2010)

- Dein Charakter braucht keinen Schlaf
- Die Post ist innerhalb von 1 Stunde bei dem Empfänger, EGAL wo er sich gerade befindet
- Gnomeregan, ein ganzes Königreich ist immer noch von Gnomen besetzt, die 1. Eine schwere Krankheit haben (Mit Lepra ist nicht zu spaßen!) und 2. Wir haben ILLIDAN BESIEGT! Ganz zu schweigen von anderen Übelkeiten die meines Erachtens schlimmer sind als ein paar Gnome und trotzdem sind wir nicht in der Lage ein paar lächerliche Gnome zu töten
- In manchen Banken in World of Warcraft liegt das Geld einfach so auf dem Boden (Als OB sich nie! ABER UACH NIE! Jemand daran vergreifen wollen würde)
- Das Auktionshaus kann über 40000 Gegenstände (Tränke, Rüsstungen, Waffen) in sich haben und trotzdem sieht man im Hintergrund nur 5-10 Kisten
- Ein globar Mark mit Gütern die handfest sind und nur an einem Ort abgegeben wurden und diese Güter werden praktisch SOFORT überall hingeschickt? I dont think so...
- Es gibt zu wenig Kekse im Spiel
- Weil der Baum
- Wenn man im Spiel 80 Tassen Kaffee trink muss sich der Charakter trotzdem nicht übergeben und stirbt auch nicht an einer Überdosis Koffein
- Alle Personen deiner Rasse tanzen EXAKT genau so wie du herrum
- Wenn es so kalt in Northrend is, dass mein Greif/Windreiter/Drache/whatever nicht richtig fliegen kann bevor du ihm das nicht beigebracht hast, wie kann es dann sein, dass in Unterhosen in Northrend AFK stehen kannst und trotzdem nicht stirbst?
- Wenn du in das kalte Wasser springst stirbst du auch da nicht an Erfrierung
- Wozu brauch ein Drache ein Schwer?
- Warum machen manche Schwerter die gleich aussehen verschiedene Arten von Schaden? (Von der Quantität meine ich)
- Warum kann man überall fliegen, nur nicht in der Alten Welt, wo die Bedingungen viel günstiger sind als in verschiedenen Teilen Outlands und Northrends
- Händler kaufen völlig unrentablen Schrott den niemand haben will (*hust*EInen alten Totenschädel, was will der damit?)


Hab zwar noch einiges mehr, aber nicht die Zeit dazu, alles wiederzugeben. Hoffe trotzdem dass ich euch amüsieren konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Mugrim


----------



## Sèv! (20. Januar 2010)

Weil man einen halben Zoo dabei hat,mit Mounts etc.
Wer kann denn bitte 4 Mammuts zich Wölfe und Raptoren,
ein paar bunte Truthähne und Kodos (?) mit sich rumschleppen.
Und vorallem warum kann man über 1000 Knochen aufgebaut wie ein Pferd 
mitnehmen?!

Du trotz deiner Schweres Rüstung Springen kannst.
Du angeblich viele Taschen dabei hast,die alle unsichtbar sind und
wo du Fleisch,Erze,Plattenrüstung Köpfe uvm.
mitschleppen kannst


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

Weil ich mich immer wiederbeleben kann o.O 
Weil ein Orc mit ner 2 Meter dicken Stahlaxt auf nen ungeschützten Stoffi draufhaut und der noch ganz ist
Weil Cthun sprechen kann obwohl er keinen Mund hat
Weil ein Gnomtank nen Hieb von Ragnaros aushält


----------



## Braamséry (20. Januar 2010)

... weil bei Fehlversuchen beim Craften die Sachen nicht verschwinden.
... weil ein Hunter gleichzeitig für steady Shot zielen kann und dennoch nebenbei schießen kann.


----------



## Nahemis (20. Januar 2010)

Egal wieviel Buffood man schon gegessen hat man nimmt einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Januar 2010)

... die lager der questgeber die gegenstände verlangen selbst nach 4 jahren nicht voll sind


----------



## G0rid (20. Januar 2010)

Man kann in 5000m Höhe vom Flugmount steigen, fällt ins Wasser und bleibt direkt an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Fluenza (20. Januar 2010)

....weil du von Nordend nach Kalimdor FLÜSTERN kannst^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Januar 2010)

... weil man rüstungen aus den gleichen materialien nur mit verschiedenen stufen anziehen kann


----------



## IstalkU (20. Januar 2010)

OH GOTT, WoW und Logik?!
Fang doch damit nicht an! 
Das ist sowie Kartoffel und Gaga, dies ergibt auch keinen Sinn, aber es ist lustig. xD
Und bei WoW nennt man das halt interessant.


----------



## Magmion (20. Januar 2010)

unlogisch ist , viele fullepiq gimps weniger dmg machen wie frisch 80iger und meinen sie haben skill !


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (20. Januar 2010)

..., weil man durch Menschen hindurch gehen kann
..., weil man stirbt nicht bei den Blitzschlägen oder schmiltzt nicht bei der Lavaeruption
..., weil man wird nicht Geh-Behindert durch 'Kniesehne'


----------



## Sèv! (20. Januar 2010)

Da man ganze 5 Berufe haben kann,aber nie arbeiten muss
(Träum!)


----------



## jkalius (20. Januar 2010)

weil es laufende kühe gibt


----------



## Shaila (20. Januar 2010)

Die Geier in Westfall droppen einen kaputten und einen makellosen Schnabel. Und das auf einmal! Ich dachte immer die haben nur einen Schnabel.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (20. Januar 2010)

weil man...

.. nicht nass ist, wenn man aus dem wasser rausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. als schurke genausoviel schaden macht wenn man auf praktisch auf die beine des drachens draufhaut, obwohl ein mage feuerbälle auf den kopf des gegners schießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (20. Januar 2010)

> Egal wieviel Buffood man schon gegessen hat man nimmt einfach nicht zu.



Das liegt an dem stundenlangen Dauer-joggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Darxx (20. Januar 2010)

1. Das ist ein Komputerspiel es soll nicht logisch sein... wenn es das wäre... wozu dann Komputerspielen?
2. Das hat noch niemand gesagt.... man kann lava, blitze, eis und sonst für scheiß .... aus seinen Händen


----------



## DarknessShadow (20. Januar 2010)

-Darxx schrieb:


> 1. Das ist ein Komputerspiel es soll nicht logisch sein... wenn es das wäre... wozu dann Komputerspielen?
> 2. Das hat noch niemand gesagt.... man kann lava, blitze, eis und sonst für scheiß .... aus seinen Händen



wenn du schon ein klugscheiser sein willst dann bitte mit "C" im computerspiel


----------



## Zazuu (20. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Orks, Untote, Gnome, Elfen, Zwerge, Monster, Drachen, Riesen killer Kühe die reden können etc


----------



## Kudan (20. Januar 2010)

Man wird von Pfeilen verfolgt o.O


----------



## Shaila (20. Januar 2010)

Man kann durch den Boden fallen und die Welt hat unsichtbare Wände.


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weil Cthun sprechen kann obwohl er keinen Mund hat



Ist zwar etwas Klukgeschissen und pingelig aber er hat einen.

Kann man sich im Modelviever anschauen^^

back to toppic

Man kann sich ausloggen und verschwindet von der Welt um n paar Stunden danach wieder an der gleichen Stelle zu erscheinen^^
Gegner erscheinen aus dem nichts
das der Heini in hdz4 nen Drachen dabei hat der größer ist als er selbst^^
Apropos hdz4.....Zeitreisen
Die dicken Monster hauen über mir in die Luft ... ich schnätzel an ihrem dicken Zeh rum und irgendwan fällt einer ohne sichtbare Wunden um^^
usw.................................


----------



## Freewalker (20. Januar 2010)

man auf die eigene Bank kein Geld einzahlen kann^^


----------



## Shaila (20. Januar 2010)

Das die Typen z.B. von den neutralen Kirin Tor Sprüche wie "Für die Allianz!" ablassen.


----------



## Da Magic (20. Januar 2010)

weil man ewig viele waffen und plattenrüstungen mit sich rumtragen kann, würde im rl sicher locker auf 750kg kommen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (20. Januar 2010)

Man kann nicht bei einem Obsthändler eine Waffe verkaufen für Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich kann auf die Bank in sw was einzahle, mich nach Dala Porten dort ebenfals was einzahlen und wenn ich mich jetzt zur Exodar porte kann ich es dort wieder von der Bank nehmen O.o


----------



## mrlol_m (20. Januar 2010)

Das wenn man ohren farmt (aufgefallen duch twink lvln im schligendorntal und in nordend) 0-4 ohren droppen wo jede rasse min bzw nur 2 hat


----------



## Simpley (20. Januar 2010)

WAS, der epische Kriegshammer, der zwei-drei Meter im Durchschnitt hat dropt von nem Murloc? Größenverhältnis unlogisch? Dann denk nicht dran und pack ihn in deinen Rucksack und kleb ihn an deine Rüstung.
Also, beschwör dein Pferd renn durch die Texturen und freu dich, dass die Welt voller misteriöser Portale, kleinen Männchen die einen Ork vermöbeln und Brutalsten Endgegnern ist, die außerdem noch nach dem Tod glitzern und...plop...verschwinden.


----------



## Karpos89 (20. Januar 2010)

WoW ist unlogisch weil...

...man aus 65 Metern Höhe springen kann und es überlebt.
...man wärend dem laufen/reiten seine Rüstung wechseln, aber nichts essen oder trinken kann.
...und das (man muss das einfach öfter erwähnen) die meisten mobs einfach nicht das droppen was an ihnen dran ist, wie z.B. 2 Augen, 2 Ohren, usw.
wobei man das eigentlich auch so erklären könnte, das z.B. ein Auge im Kampf zerstört wurde oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...aber das dafür Wildtiere Waffen oder Rüstungen droppen können.
...das viele Gegenstände an einen gebunden sind wenn man sie aufhebt und nicht mit anderen Spielern handelbar sind, man sie aber trotzdem Händlern verkaufen kann.



aber WoW wäre nicht WoW wenn es nicht so wäre (meistens jedenfalls) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (20. Januar 2010)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> lol, der ist gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...weil Pets Wände mit 99% Steigung hochlaufen können Oo






Das kann ich im Richtigen leben auch... *99%* Steigung sind *99cm* Höhenunterschied auf *1m* Strecke, 
das sind minimal weniger als *45°* Steigung und das bekommt man auch so hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was _du_ meinst kann man schlecht ausdrücken.  

- Entweder wenn du eine senkrechte Steilwand meinst, dann wären das  zB.* 1m* Höhenunterschied auf *0m* Strecke, da man aber durch *0 ni**cht* teilen darf geht das nicht.

- Was du aber schon mit deinen 99% angedeutet hast sind einfach mal so ins blaue geraten auf *10m* Höhenunterschied *0,001m* (1mm) Strecke.
-->Das sind dann *1 000 000 %* Steigung was man aber so nie sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic:
...man von einer 2 Tonnen Axt (Lord Marrowgar ..schreibt man den so ?! ^^) als Bär nicht sofort gevierteilt wird.

MfG 

Eyatrian


----------



## Harlok (20. Januar 2010)

Da ich leider recht unkreativ bin hab ich für den Namen meines Jetzigen Mainchars meine Schwester gefragt...
bin einfach in ihr Zimmer gegangen und hab ihr gesagt "Ich brauch nen Namen für meinen neuen Char, du hast immer gute Ideen. Ich werd das erste wort was dir aus dem Mund kommt nehmen !"

naja in dem moment is ihr ne Tasse aus der Hand gefallen
jetz heißt mein Jäger "Verdâmmt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ubs falscher thread... kann das wer löschen?


----------



## Eden Aurorae (20. Januar 2010)

...weil mal angenommen 25 Leute den lichking raiden und da ungefähr 2-3 Hunter dabei sind, dann müssten nach 5-10 Minuten Kampf ca. ... kein Plan jedenfalls weit über 1000 Kugel/ Pfeile in Arthas stecken... hmm stell ich mir lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Januar 2010)

Weil alle Bosse alles Solo machen müssen (nehmen wir mal an KEl thuzzi man killt alle seine freunde erst dann geht man zu ihn und greift ihn an und er wehrt sich)
Weil Thrall sich töten lässt und immer wieder spawnt (ein kleiner ruf an wachen oder den buff von der einen q in drachenöde und er ist unstoppable)
Weil Arthas eine Pfeife ist die leere Drohungen von sich gibt aber sie nicht einhält (hallo er ist Arthas)
Weil Arthas i-wie nicht der Arthas ist
Weil der Charakter in Lava springen kan und schwimmen kann und sich nur 300 schwächt bei 30k life
Weil die Händler alle Milliardere sind
Weil Magier Kekse aus dem nichts backen können (hallo in echt wer ich milliarder und fett)
Weil ein Char stundenlang gegen die Wand rennen kann
Weil ein Schurke sich unsichtbar machen kann und vor einen Hüpfen kann und du siehst ihn nicht
Weil Gnome heftige 2handwaffen führen können
Weil Charakter kaum Muskeln haben aber mit ner Tonne rumlaufen (ohne Inventar dazugerechnet)
Weil den Charakter nicht Kalt werden kann
Weil du unsterblich bist, sowie Thrall arthas und alle anderen Pappenheimer
Weil alles einen Verfolgt (Feuerbälle bis zu PFEILE)
Weil du nicht dreckig wirst
Weil Illidan immernoch lebt
Weil die Horde sich nicht versammelt und einfach mal so in SW reinspaziert (auch andersrum aber allys sind noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Weil es keinen Krieg gibt, aber es einen Krieg gibt, den es nicht gibt, aber glecihzeitig gibt, zwischen den beiden Fraktionen
Ach die Liste ist einfach ewig weiterführbar


----------



## Blutelfmann (20. Januar 2010)

wie passt ein reittier in postkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (20. Januar 2010)

Haha...
Unlogsich, dass man anscheinend zielsuchende Pfeile, Kugeln und Zauberstäbe hat die teils durch Bäume schießen xD Oder durch andere Spieler.. xD
Und, das man durch befreundetes AE nicht Schaden erleidet xD


----------



## juri94 (20. Januar 2010)

Unlogich is, dass ein Zebra mit Vier Hufen nur einen Huf droppt (wenn man Glück hat)^


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Januar 2010)

ein kleiner lvl 80 gnom mit einer faust einen lvl 1 fetten tauren umhaut


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Januar 2010)

man kann von jedem Briefkasten den es gibt seine Post entnehmen


----------



## ch.b. (20. Januar 2010)

es hauen rießige bösse (wie malygos oder damas maggi) auf vergleichsweiße 
winzige tanks ein ohne das diese umkippen obwohl schon der kleine finger des
bosses größer is als der tank selber

noch dazu fallen auch charaktergroße bösse teilweise ewig ned um obwohl 25 
leute manche sogar mit meterlange schwertern auf sie einprügeln


----------



## Exeliron (20. Januar 2010)

es ist unlogisch dass ein schamane in bruchteil einer sekunde 4 totems zielgenau in die erde hauen kann nur indem er mit der hand nach vorne wedelt und er kann selbige aus 30 metern entfernung wieder einsammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## DerColatrinker (20. Januar 2010)

jkalius schrieb:


> weil es laufende kühe gibt



...Kühe "Kalte Milch" droppen...


----------



## Hikaro (20. Januar 2010)

Zitat von shakes: findest du es nich komisch das unsere waffen einfach an uns drankleben? hoffe nur die fallen ned irgendwann runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon verwunderlich
oder nen titanstahlzerstörer per post bekommen^^
und das n char nie scheißen muss oder pieseln (abgesehen von der q in den grizzlyhügeln)
UND DAS WICHTIGSTE Zwerge können eine Grünhaut nen Troll n Spitzohr nen Untoten oder ne Kuh (die 2beinigen) ned einfach spalten!

My Name is Tungdil Goldhand!


----------



## Hikaro (20. Januar 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Das kann ich im Richtigen leben auch... *99%* Steigung sind *99cm* Höhenunterschied auf *1m* Strecke,
> das sind minimal weniger als *45°* Steigung und das bekommt man auch so hin
> 
> 
> ...




gz an den klugscheißer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Januar 2010)

> - Ein globar Mark mit Gütern die handfest sind und nur an einem Ort abgegeben wurden und diese Güter werden praktisch SOFORT überall hingeschickt? I dont think so...



Da werden Magier arbeiten die alles hin und herteleportieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snatchel (20. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> > ...man murloc augen plündert (wer macht sich die mühe und schneidet ein auge aus dem leichnam raus^^?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Rollenspiel...

... man mit nem Schurken schneller laufen kann als mit nem Wolf.


----------



## rocksor (20. Januar 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Das kann ich im Richtigen leben auch... *99%* Steigung sind *99cm* Höhenunterschied auf *1m* Strecke,
> das sind minimal weniger als *45°* Steigung und das bekommt man auch so hin
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht einfach 99% Gefälle?^^



DerColatrinker schrieb:


> ...Kühe "Kalte Milch" droppen...



Im Glas, wohlgemerkt!


----------



## Zazuu (20. Januar 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> wie passt ein reittier in postkasten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wie ein Taure auf nem Vogel


----------



## Höllensturz (20. Januar 2010)

hmm...

...die ganze Welt kantig ist, sogar Wüstendünen und Blätter
...Leute mit Kürzlen (omg, wtf,ftw usw.) rumschrein müssen
...dass der Char keine vorgeschichte hat und einfach im startgebiet rumsteht
... man für jede X-beliebige Person einfach loszieht und andere Leute killt
...es aus tausenden Algorythmen zusammengebastelt ist
... das jedes Volk eine sehr begrenzte Witzpalette hat und jeder die selben kennen
... die großen Bösen Übel der Welt nach jedem neuen Inhalt aufhörn, ihre Pläne fortzusetzen
... man den Hogger raiden kann^^


----------



## Holoas (20. Januar 2010)

muss auch mal was dazu packen

..........weil die Ah Frauen/Männer bei uns auf dem Realm ca. 32000 Gegenstände mit sich tragen und sich jeden Preis merken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [ Denkt drann der Gegenstand verschwindet nach dem reinstellen aus eurem inventar]
..........weil tote gnolle blinzeln
..........man beim aufmounten eine unsichtbare dose bzw. irgendetwas anderes DREHT
..........man in Dalaran im Asphalt angeln kann
..........man geradeaus auf den Boden zufliegen kann und der Charakter beugt sich keineswegs nach vorne ^^

Naja das war es erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (20. Januar 2010)

Kp obs schon gibt

....weil weibliche Chars keine Regel haben 
....weil Städte fliegen können


----------



## Chiroc (20. Januar 2010)

Da hier schon die Shakes & Fidget Comics genannt wurden, möchte ich mal eine Geschichte posten, die sich auch teilweise damit beschäftigt, diese Geschichte ist nicht von mir, sondern von dem Spieler Kalesh (Silberne Hand oder Zirkel des Cenarius, bin mir nicht mehr sicher...er hat leider schon vor langer, langer Zeit aufgehört, als Fliegen noch nichtmal absehbar war)aber sie verdient es definitiv gelesen zu werden und eigentlich müssten seine Storys den gleichen Bekanntheitsgrad von Shakes und Fidget haben:

Bronsky & Egbert in Booty Bay
Der Himmel war klar, das Wasser kühl und die Cocktails billig. So mochten es Bronsky und Egbert am liebsten. Beide lagen sie entspannt am Strand, lediglich in ihren Lederunterhosen - und das auch nur da sie die niemals ausziehen konnten - und tranken Margheritas am laufenden Band. Ab und an fragte Bronsky warum dieses Teufelszeug zwar schnell betrunken machte, aber der Rauschzustand keine 5 Minuten hielt. Es wurde schnell eine Theorie aufgestellt, dass die Goblins eine spezielle Mischung entwickelt hatten um den Verkauf anzukurbeln. 

Zwischendurch fragte Egbert ab und an ob ein käsebleicher Zwerg mit roten Brusthaaren vielleicht eine empfindliche Haut hätte und ob er nicht doch den Dwarven-Sunblocker 5000 hätte nehmen sollen. Aber selbst diese Zwischenfragen verstummten nach dem 10. oder 12. Margherita. Mittlerweile hatten sie die Teile in Fässern bestellt um somit einen kontinuierlichen Rauschzustand zu gewährleisten. 

Die Augen geschlossen, den Bauch gen Sonne gereckt nuckelte Egbert genüsslich an einem Schlauch, der direkt vom Fass Margherita in seinen Mund wanderte. Gerade hatte er geistig die 5-Liter-Marke überschritten und fragte sich ernsthaft, warum er noch nie in seinem Leben hatte pinkeln müssen, da fiel ein Schatten über ihn. Es war schon unheimlich schwer als pickeliger, weißgesichtiger Zwerg eine anständige Bräune zu bekommen, zumal alle seine ernsthaften Hobbys untererdig stattfanden (Kerker entrümpeln, Mithril abbauen und Schnapsfässer leeren). 

Mit einem mürrischen Knurren öffnete er zaghaft die Augen und sah vor sich die Silhouette eines Kriegers, der offensichtlich zu ihm runterschaute. 

"He, Langbein, geh mir aus der Sonne!" "Grüße." "Sonne." "Ja, möge das Licht auch mit Euch sein." "Scheiße, ein Paladin." "Wie meinen?" "Nichts, ist schon gut, und jetzt geh mir endlich aus der Sonne!" "Wollt Ihr mir gegen die finstren Blutsegelkanoniere helfen?" "Warum sollte ich?" "Mir dürstet nach Rache gegen diese finstren Gestalten." "Äh, jetzt gleich oder nachher?" "Mein Rachedurst will gleich gestillt sein." 

Nachdenklich betrachtete der Zwerg den hochgewachsenen Paladin und nuckelte weiter an seinem Fass, bis ein schlurfende Geräusch verkündete, dass es nun leer war. 

"Gut, in Ordnung, mein Fass ist eh leer und ich brauch ein neues. Warte kurz hier, bis ich mich umgezogen hab." "Sehr wohl edler Krieger." 

Der Zwerg rappelte sich mühsam auf und kratzte sich am Bauch. Ganz klar, er hätte nicht zusagen sollen. Seine Rüstung lag irgendwo hinten im Gebüsch und er war wirklich zu faul die jetzt zu holen. Also schnappte er sich einfach seine Axt und zog die Winterfellstiefel an, die er dabei hatte, da der Sand so heiß war und Barfuss nicht zu ertragen. Dann stand er auf blickte erwartungsvoll zu dem blond gelockten Paladin in seiner makellosen, funkelnden Plattenrüstung, dem sauberen weißen Umhang und dem kratzfreien Stahlhammer auf seinem Rücken. 

Der Paladin nickte ihm zu und zusammen machten sie sich auf, den Strand entlang, ein paar Piraten zu töten. Scheinbar war dem Paladin egal einen Zwerg, nur bekleidet in Lederunterhosen und Winterfellstiefel, als Begleitung zu haben, denn außer einem kurzen Stirnrunzeln blieb er still. 

"Schon mal Piraten gejagt?" "Nein, noch nicht, werter Zwerg." "Gut, also das geht so: Immer erst die Kniesehnen durchschneiden. Dann können sie nicht mehr rennen. Danach, wenn sie schon winseln und zu Mami wollen, einfach hinrichten. Das geht ganz einfach indem Du die Axt horizontal schwingst und den Kopf sauber vom Rumpf trennst. Ist ne saubere Sache und klappt prima." "Ich habe aber einen Hammer." "Oh." "Das wird schwer mit dem Köpfen." "Wie willst'n das dann machen?" "Für gewöhnlich schlage ich feste mit dem Stahlhammer auf die Kniescheiben oder das Schienbein. Alternativ einfach auf den Kopf. Schlägt man hart genug auf den Kopf, dann sind sie kurz betäubt. Den Moment nutze ich, um ihnen den Rest zu geben. Manche schaffen es trotzdem noch wegzurennen, aber ein paar Schläge in den Rücken reichen, um sie niederzustrecken." 

Egberts Augen weiteten sich bei den Ausführungen des Paladins und mit Bewunderung schaute er zu dem Mann empor. Hätte er früher geahnt welch kreative Methoden diese heiligen Männer bei der Auslöschung einfacher Menschen hatten, so hätte er damals wohl nicht den Priester des Lichts vermöbelt und auf dessen Altar sich übergeben. Warum hatte er das eigentlich noch mal getan? Er konnte sich irgendwie nicht mehr erinnern. Er wusste nur, dass er damals recht sauer war. Aber warum nur? 

"Oh, da ist schon einer dieser schlimmen Schurken! Macht Euch bereit zum Kampfe!" "Der is schon Essig." 

Ehe der Mensch den Hammer heben konnte war der kleine Zwerg schon über den Sand gespurtet und fröhlich dabei den Piraten auseinander zu schnetzeln. Keuchend erreichte der Paladin das Blutbad. Denn das war es. Egbert, nur in Stiefeln und Unterhose stand über dem zerschnetzelten, kopflosen aufgeschlitzten, gevierteilten, massakrierten, gemeuchelten, überwältigten, verdonnerknallten, toten Piraten. Sein ganzer Körper war voll mit dem Blut seines Gegners und er schnaubte wild, das Gesicht hochrot und Sabber verspritzend. 

Als der Paladin nur mit dem kleinen Finger auf den nächsten Gegner zeigte, war der Zwerg schon Feuer und Flamme. Und schlachtete auch diesen Gegner erbarmungslos ab. Dieses Spiel wiederholte sich eine ganze Zeit lang und am Ende war der Strand mit Blut getränkt. Der Zwerg hatte die halbe Flotte gemetzelt. Keuchend und schwitzend stand er da, über und über mit Blut besudelt. Gedärme hingen an seiner Axt und nicht näher definierbare Innereien seiner Feinde hatten sich in seinem langen Bart verfangen. 

"So, Herr Paladin. Jetzt haben wir den halben Strand geleert, das müsste doch reichen, oder?" "Äh, fast. Wir haben genau 10 Blutsegelpiraten und 9 dieser Blutsegelkanoniere, jedoch benötige ich von letzteren noch genau 1 um meinen Rachedurst zu stillen." "Das ist aber ein sehr exakter Rachedurst." "In der Tat. Doch in dieser Welt wird wert gelegt auf runde Zahlen. Ich passe mich lediglich an." 

Der Zwerg nickte verstehend und spurtete dann zum nächsten Gegner. Dieser stand eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit in Sichtweite, aber er schien seltsam unberührt von den vielen toten Kameraden nicht unweit von ihm. Diese Piraten hatten einfach die Ruhe weg, schien es. Oder sie waren recht dämlich, dachte sich Egbert. Denn auch dieser Pirat starb ohne eine Chance. 

"So, das war's, wir sind fertig. Dann geh ich mir jetzt noch mal ein Fass Margherita holen." "Äh, ich hätte da noch weitere Rachegelüste." "Mir egal, ich hab jetzt Gelüste auf was hochprozentiges. Ihr werdet schon damit fertig." 

Der Paladin zuckte mit den Schultern und machte sich daran die Leichen der Piraten nach Silber zu durchsuchen. Der Zwerg hingegen stapfte, mit sich und der Welt zufrieden, zurück zu seinem Strandliegeplatz. Dort angekommen stellte er fest, dass Bronsky, sein Menschenkumpel, erwacht war und für Alkoholnachschub gesorgt hatte. 

"Wo warst Du denn? Siehst so rot aus." "Ach, hab ein paar Piraten geschlachtet." "Ich mein nicht das Blut, die Gedärme und Innereien. Ich mein Deine Hautfarbe." "Was soll mit der sein?" "Na schau Dich mal an." 

Erst jetzt erkannte der Zwerg seinen fatalen Fehler. Die Priester und Heiler seines Vertrauens hatten es ihm immer und immer wieder gesagt: "Gehst Du Booty Bay? Nimmst Du Sunblocker!" Er hätte auf sie hören sollen. Doch jetzt war es zu spät. Er hatte einen Ganzkörpersonnenbrand der wahrscheinlich sogar noch im dunkeln Leuchten würde. Und langsam brannte es. Die Haut schälte sich schon an manchen Stellen und irgendwie ziepte und zog es und es brannte immer mehr. Es brannte mehr als sein Zwergenchili auf dem Donnerbalken! 

"Verdammtes Licht! Ich hasse Dich! ICH HASSE DICH!" 

Wild fuchtelte er mit der Axt in der Luft und verfluchte die Sonne, dabei hüpfte er auf und ab und strampelte mit den Beinen. Dann lies er sich auf den Rücken fallen, jaulte auf - der Sand war heiß - und schrie noch lauter. Durch all das Gestrampel flogen seine Stiefel in alle Richtungen. Unter Schmerzensschreien rollte er sich auf seine Yetifellstranddecke und kam erst dort langsam zur Ruhe. 

"Mist, wo sind meine Stiefel hin?" "Keine Ahnung, sind recht weit geflogen. Lass uns mal nachschauen. Glaub irgendwo Richtung Gebüsch." 

Eilig hüpften die beiden auf Zehenspitzen über den Strand in Richtung Dschungel und suchten dort nach den Winterfellstiefeln des Zwergen. 

"Egbert, geh weiter weg. Deine Füße stinken wie Schimmelkäse aus Darnassus." "Das macht Dir doch sonst nichts aus." "Ja, aber ich vermute Deine Stiefel riechen genauso und wenn Du den Geruch nicht übertünchst, dann kann ich nach meiner Nase gehen." "Manchmal bin ich echt überrascht was Du so alles im Kopf hast." "Hauptsächlich Bilder nackter Nachtelfinnen." "Oh Du sagst es Kumpel." "Ha!" "Hast Du meine Stiefel gefunden?" "Nein, aber einen toten Tauren." "Woran ist er denn gestorben?" "Keine Ahnung." 

Der fette Zwerg stapfte zu seinem Kumpel und sah zu dessen Füssen einen toten Tauren im Gebüsch liegen. Das riesige Fellknäuel hatte keinerlei Wunden oder sonstige Zeichen die auf seinen Tod deuten könnten. Doch da jubelte der Zwerg auf und bückte sich zum Kopf des Tauren. 

"Da ist ja mein Stiefel! Wunderbar." "Jetzt wissen wir woran er gestorben ist." 

Ein Grummeln Egberts schien trotz allem auch seine Zustimmung zu bedeuten. Missmutig zog er sich den einen Stiefel schon mal an und schaute sich nach dem zweiten um. 

Plötzlich wurden Bronsky und Egbert von lautem Fluchen aufgeschreckt. Eine tiefe, grollende Stimme tönte durch den Dschungel und verfluchte alle Zwerge und Schweiß und alles andere auch. Besonders bei allem anderen reagierte Egbert für gewöhnlich sehr gereizt und sogleich stapfte er auch durch das Dickicht in die Richtung, aus der das Gegröhle kam. 

Auf einer kleinen Lichtung saß ein - für seine Rasse äußerster großer, aber dennoch kleiner - Gnom in Vollplattenrüstung vor einem toten Eber. Neben dem Eber lag der zweite Stiefel des Zwergen, aus dem es grünlich duftete. Scheinbar war dieses Tier an den Folgen der Fußschweißemission des Zwergenstiefels gestorben. 

"Wer hat mir den Eber weggenommen!?" "Niemand, der liegt doch noch da." "He, fetter roter Zwerg! Ist das Dein Gnomogasomat?" "Ich bin Egbert, und ich bin NICHT fett." "Dir ist schon klar das die Gnomogasomaten im 2. Krieg gegen die Horde aufgrund ihrer Grausamkeit verboten wurden, oder?" "Das... das ist mein Stiefel." "Sag mal seh' ich so bekloppt aus wie Du oder WAS? Das ist ganz klar ein Gnomogasomat!" "Schnauze, das ist MEIN Stiefel!" 

Erst jetzt kam auch Bronsky an und war sogleich äußerst erfreut über den Anblick. Ein cholerischer Gnom zoff sich mit seinem cholerischen Freund Egbert. Das konnte eigentlich nur in einer Gewaltorgie sondergleichen ausarten. In Gedanken begann Bronsky die Chancen der beiden Parteien schon abzuwägen, als etwas passierte, dass in der Welt nicht vorgesehen war. 

"Na gut, ich mein der Stiefel ist von einem Gnomen..." "...gut, ich hab mal gehört Zwerge tragen Gnomogasomaten..." "...vielleicht ist mein Stiefel also ein Gnomogasomat..." "...es könnte also sein das dieser Gnomogasomat auch Dein Stiefel ist." 

Bronskys Unterkiefer klappte geräuschvoll nach unten und er traute seinen Ohren nicht. Das konnte nicht sein. Das durfte nicht wahr sein. Egbert gab niemals nach. Nie! Bronskys Hirn versuchte klar zu kommen mit dieser neuen Situation, stolperte dabei über die Unmengen an Margherita in seiner Blutbahn, verbrannte sich an der übermäßigen Sonneneinstrahlung und versagte schließlich zur Gänze. 

Mit einem dumpfen Schlag traf Bronskys bewusstloser Körper auf dem Boden auf. Die beiden Choleriker drehten sich verwundert um und betrachteten den schlafenden Menschen. Egbert murmelte nur etwas von wegen fauler Hund und drehte sich wieder zu dem Gnomen um. 

"Aber sag mal, was ist nun so schlimm mit dem Eber? Kannst Ihn doch ruhig haben." "Nein, Du hast ihn getötet, deshalb kann ich ihn nicht aufschlitzen." "Oh, mach ruhig, war ja keine Absicht." "Nein ich kann nicht." "Warum nicht?" "Weil... weil... weil!" "Was brauchst Du denn von dem Eber?" 

Der Gnom deutete dem Zwerg kurz zu warten und verschwand im Gebüsch. Kurze Zeit später kam er, mit einem riesigen Sack, der größer war als der Gnom selbst, zurück. Mühsam keuchend zog er den prall gefüllten Sack auf die Lichtung. Was auch immer darin war stank bestialisch und der Sack wurde ständig von einer Wolke aus Fliegen begleitet. Am unteren Ende war er schon tiefrot, an manchen Stellen merkwürdig grün und seltsamer Schleim und Sabber tropften langsam auf den Boden. Der Anblick war ungefähr genauso appetitlich wie ein blutbespritzter fetter Zwerg mit Sonnenbrand. 

"Was zum Henker ist das?" "Ebergedärme, Eberhauer und Eberlebern." "Bei allen nackten Nachtelfinnen, zu was schleppst Du einen Sack voller Eberinnereien mit Dir rum?" "Ach, mich hat so eine Bäuerin gefragt ob ich ihr die mitbringe, damit sie ihren Eintopf machen kann." "..." "Ich kam leider nicht dazu das gleich zu erledigen und hatte noch einige Monate dazwischen anderes zu tun und na ja, heute fiel es mir wieder ein." "Du schleppst seit Monaten Eberinnereien mit Dir rum, die für einen Eintopf gedacht sind?" 

Der Gnom zuckte mit den Schultern und schaute Egbert mit einem leicht abwesenden Blick an. Dann blinzelte er, als würde er aus einer Trance erwachen und kramte in seinem Rucksack. Es dauerte nicht lange und er förderte einen kleinen, grünen, mit fröhlichen Maden übersäten Menschenkopf heraus. Selbst dem hartgesottenen Egbert kam bei diesem Anblick beinahe der Mageninhalt hoch. 

"Da fällt mir ein den Kopf sollte ich auch mal abgeben, hm?" "Wer ist das?!" "Oh, keine Ahnung. Irgend so ein Verbrecher aus den Palisaden von Stormwind. War da mal vor zwei Wochen. Hätte den glaub irgendwem bringen sollen." "Man ich hoffe Du hast nicht noch mehr verweste Sachen in Deinem Rucksack." 

Bei diesem Satz schlug sich der kleine laufende Panzer den Panzerhandschuh an den Panzerhelm. Sofort wühlte er erneut in dem Rucksack und brachte dieses mal eine Handvoll abgeschnittener Ohren zum Vorschein. Auch diese waren längst im Stadium der Verwesung und es war längst nicht mehr zu erkennen, welchen Wesen diese Ohren einmal gehörten. 

"Da, Zentaurenohren. Hab ich auch vergessen abzugeben." 

Der Gnom schaute weiter in den Ruck sack und brachte dann einen überraschten Pfiff hervor. Etwas umständlich grub er tief in seinem Rucksack, was seltsame matschige Geräusche verursachte und war schon fast bis zur Schulter drin, als er gefunden hatte, was er suchte. Langsam und behutsam zog er ein kleines Bündel hervor. 

"Da, Murloc-Augen aus Redridge. Soll eine Spezialität sein." 

Er öffnete den Beutel und hielt ihn Egbert unter die Nase. Die darin enthaltenen, riesigen Murloc-Glubschaugen waren eigentlich nur noch eine breiige Masse. 

In diesem Moment erwachte Bronsky wieder. Langsam und zögerlich richtete er sich auf und schaute sich verwirrt um. Zuerst fiel sein Blick auf den riesigen Sack voller Eberinnerein. Er musste würgen. Dann entdeckte er den halb verwesten Menschenkopf. Sein Mageninhalt sagte der Mundhöhle guten Tag. Der Gnom bemerkte den erwachten Menschen und zeigte auch ihm die breiigen Murloc-Augen. Bronskys Innereien schrieen nach Freiheit. 

Mit einem übermenschlichen Satz war er auf den Beinen und halb schreiend, halb würgend ab in den Dschungel. Wahrscheinlich suchte er sich einen stillen Ort wo er gemütlich alles entleeren konnte was sich in seinem Körper befand. Zurück lies er einen blutverschmierten, fetten Egbert mit Sonnenbrand und einen Gnom, umgeben von verwesten Körperteilen. Die beiden schauten einander an und zuckten nur mit den Schultern. Dann ergriff der Gnom wieder das Wort. 

"Ah, ich will nicht unhöflich sein, doch könntest Du so freundlich sein und mir den Eber aufschlitzen und die Eberleber rausschneiden?" "Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso Du das nicht selbst macht, aber ich mach das gerne, deshalb ist die Antwort: Klaro Kleiner!" "Klaro Kleiner? Nie von gehört, wer soll das sein?" "Ach, so ein Typ halt." 

Ohne weitere Worte oder Aufhebens schnitt der Zwerg den Bauch des Ebers mit seiner Axt auf und sogleich ergossen sich die ganzen Innereien auf den Boden. Die beiden kleinen Gesellen durchsuchten angestrengt die Masse aus Organen, Blut, Schleim und anderen Dingen die wir nicht näher erläutern wollen. Doch nach einigen Minuten gaben sie es auf. 

"Keine Leber." "Ne, keine Leber." "Wie kann ein Eber ohne Leber leben?" "Keine Ahnung. Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja wenigstens seine Hauer verwenden." "Er hat keine Hauer, hab ich schon geguckt." "Oh. Ein Eber ohne Hauer und ohne Leber." "Das Gedärm könnte man nicht mal als Gedärm bezeichnen." "Bist Du Dir sicher das es ein Eber ist?" "Es sieht schon aus wie ein Eber, oder?" "Ich hab mal einen Wolf gesehen der hatte eine Hasenpfote." "Und ich eine Spinne mit einem Kettenpanzer." "Das ist noch gar nichts, neulich hab ich im Gefieder eines Sturzfliegreisserbussard einen schweren Langschild entdeckt." "Nichts gegen den riesigen Streithammer, den ich im Hintern eines Murlocs fand." "Ich glaub ich muss jetzt gehen." "Ja, ich glaub ich muss in die andere Richtung."


----------



## Exicoo (20. Januar 2010)

weil man durch andere Spieler hindurch laufen kann.

aber darum spiele ich Computerspiele, ich kann Dinge tun, die ich im Leben nicht machen kann^^


----------



## Ch4zer (20. Januar 2010)

terminator111 schrieb:


> es gibt zwar Flugzeuge, motorräder und raketen,
> feuer muss man aber immer noch mit Holz und Zunder machen :-p



Nimm dieses Ingitaschenmesser! Da kannste auch als Nicht-Ingi Ohne Feuerstein und Zunder Feuer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (20. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das die Typen z.B. von den neutralen Kirin Tor Sprüche wie "Für die Allianz!" ablassen.



Genau, war mal mit meinem Schurken als Sonnenwendfest war, in Brill, da Stand ein Menschlicher Npc der zur Horde für die Allianz faselte xD


----------



## NarYethz (20. Januar 2010)

...weil raptoren parrieren können oO (mal ernsthaft, wie können wildtiere parrieren, halten die ihre zähne hin? oO)
mfg


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. Januar 2010)

....weil man für dieses Spiel ein IQ von min. 5 braucht. Du hast wohl ...schätze mal grob: 3......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein aufgeweichtes Knäckebrot hat 4.... Also...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieder so ein Wayne zum Käse Thread???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4 close....


----------



## Griffith105 (20. Januar 2010)

es muss nicht für jeden thread ne seriöse diskussionsgrundlage vorhanden sein find ich....und der hier is ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychonightelf (20. Januar 2010)

Du eine Spinne mit 8 Beinen tötest, von welcher du ein Bein benötigst und diese keines droppt!
Wie übel muss ich die Spinne verdroschen haben wenn keines der 8 Beine heil geblieben ist?


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Januar 2010)

...,dass van cleef 5 köpfe hat


----------



## Nicorobbin (20. Januar 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ich kann auf die Bank in sw was einzahle, mich nach Dala Porten dort ebenfals was einzahlen und wenn ich mich jetzt zur Exodar porte kann ich es dort wieder von der Bank nehmen O.o


Sehe da irgendwie keine unlogik...
Ich will dich mal sehen wenn du in Dortmund Geld einbezahlst, in Chemnitz Geld einbezahlst, nach Paris fährst um da das Geld wieder abzuheben und die dir sagen: Ne, dat kannste vergessen...


----------



## Talismaniac (21. Januar 2010)

.... mein char sich nicht weigert auf den vollgeschissenen Boden von Ogrimmar zu setzen.
.... genügend Leute immer am Dach einer Bank herumhüpfen. (WACHEEEEE)
.... weil ich immer weiss wo ein Gasthaus ist, da alle gleich aussehen.
.... dass ich als Schurke nicht den König Taschendiebstahl´en kann (was der bloß eingesteckt hätte?)
.... ich mich niemals komplett nackig machen kann. 
.... sich Blutelfen und Tauren unterhalten können, Dreaneis(wie auch immer..) aba net
.... ich mittels eines Steins nach hause komme...


usw usf... gute nacht zusammen


----------



## Genomchen (21. Januar 2010)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Da hier schon die Shakes & Fidget Comics genannt wurden, möchte ich mal eine Geschichte posten, die sich auch teilweise damit beschäftigt, diese Geschichte ist nicht von mir, sondern von dem Spieler Kalesh (Silberne Hand oder Zirkel des Cenarius, bin mir nicht mehr sicher...er hat leider schon vor langer, langer Zeit aufgehört, als Fliegen noch nichtmal absehbar war)aber sie verdient es definitiv gelesen zu werden und eigentlich müssten seine Storys den gleichen Bekanntheitsgrad von Shakes und Fidget haben:
> 
> Bronsky & Egbert in Booty Bay
> Der Himmel war klar, das Wasser kühl und die Cocktails billig. So mochten es Bronsky und Egbert am liebsten. Beide lagen sie entspannt am Strand, lediglich in ihren Lederunterhosen - und das auch nur da sie die niemals ausziehen konnten - und tranken Margheritas am laufenden Band. Ab und an fragte Bronsky warum dieses Teufelszeug zwar schnell betrunken machte, aber der Rauschzustand keine 5 Minuten hielt. Es wurde schnell eine Theorie aufgestellt, dass die Goblins eine spezielle Mischung entwickelt hatten um den Verkauf anzukurbeln.
> ...



Hm, ich finde den Text irgendwie lang xD


----------



## DeathDragon (21. Januar 2010)

.. weil Boss A Plattenhosen droppt, welche Tauren und Gnomen passen. Die muss echt elastisch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. weil ein Gegner nach Hinrichten noch stehen kann.

.. weil man für ein paar Stoffe gleich viel Porto zahlt wie für eine komplette Ausrüstung.

.. weil ein Ingenieur einen Briefkasten aufstellen kann und da deine Post drin ist.


----------



## Nexus.X (21. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde den Text irgendwie lang xD


Daher war der Fullquote auch unnötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unlogisch finde ich ...

... Dass Paladine von einer Blase aus Licht vor jedem Schmerz geschützt werden.
... Dass ein 20cm großer Roboter oder ein 6-jähriges Kind auf einem Ponny, meine komplette Bank mit sich schleppen.
... Dass Gnome Waffen tragen, welche 3x so viel wiegen wie sie selbst.
... Dass Schurken 2 dicke Schwerter mit sich tragen aber nur eine faustgroße Wurfwaffe benutzen können.
... Dass Bosse anscheinend so blöd sind, dass sie sich gerne 20x in Folge verhaun lassen und sich dafür noch bereitstellen.
... Dass mein Magier sich in Steine blinzeln kann.
... Dass NPC's (manchmal auch Hordler) nach dem 5ten Totstellen immernoch nicht kappieren das ich noch am Leben bin.
... Dass sich Kisten unter meinen Füßen auflösen, ich aber dennoch weiterhin darauf stehe.
... Dass die Charaktere nach 5 Jahren immernoch die selbe Frisur haben.

Mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein. Aber nettes Thema ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Januar 2010)

Dass mein...PONNY BRENNT.
Dass Druiden in Baumform nicht 500% mehr Feuerschaden fressen.
Zauber durch die Wand schiessen...*g*
...weil Blutelfen aus Gummi sind....Ja so wie die Ohren wackeln und man seine Taille während dem Tanzen verdrehen kann Oô
...weil der Char iwie net altert...(Ja ich weiss wurde scho 100fach diskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
...die Irrelevanz des Todes an sich in dem Spiel...(Statistik: Tode insgesamt über 12000...ich mein...NEED IM RL)
etc...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

patchwork meine zarte blutelfe nicht zerquetscht


----------



## Nimroth22 (21. Januar 2010)

nosmoke schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ... WEIL MAN LAGERFEUER UNTER WASSER ANZÜNDEN KANN !!!!!!!!!
> ...



Das kann Spongebob auch und der ist nicht unlogisch!


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2010)

weil man mit konstanter geschwindigkeit fällt.


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Tauren bzw. Tauren Weibchen geben keine Milch.



Quelle?


----------



## Ale4Sale (21. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nichts daran ist unlogisch, da es eine eigene Welt ist. Wer es mit unserer Welt vergleicht, kann auch gleich den Mond und ein Auto miteinander vergleichen.



Unfug, auch in Azeroth gibt es Physik ;-) Und wer in einem mittelalterlichen Fantasygame mit 30 Kilo Stahl am Körper durchs Wasser gleitet wie ein olympischer Freistilschwimmer hat das ganz große Los an "virtueller" Realitätsnähe gezogen.


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2010)

Weil genau die gleiche Waffe an unterschiedlich Großen Leuten immer anders annsieht.
(Ob Rasse oder Geschlecht)


----------



## jeef (21. Januar 2010)

...weil Draenei mit nem Dimensionsschiff rumfliegen könnten aber dennoch mit Schwert/Bogen/Stab kämpfen!


----------



## Scharamo (21. Januar 2010)

*Wow ist unlogisch, weil*
Es ein SPIEL! ! ! ist!


----------



## Randy Orton (21. Januar 2010)

weil die Dunkeleisenzwerge es in den Blackrocktiefen geschafft haben einen 5 m großen und 3 m breiten oger durch eine 2 m hoch und 1,5 m breite tür zu bringen oO


----------



## MuuHn (21. Januar 2010)

man unendlich Alkohol trinken kann ohne umzufallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde den Text irgendwie lang xD



/sigh 


Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Das kann Spongebob auch und der ist nicht unlogisch!



Der is eh unlogisch ^^


MuuHn schrieb:


> man unendlich Alkohol trinken kann ohne umzufallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhm ja aber dafür kotzt du nach ner zeit und siehst nich mehr gut ^^


----------



## Genomchen (21. Januar 2010)

Joa Nexus, das war bitter nötig. Das war mein erster Qote/ Fullquote überhaupt und da hat sich das doch für den "Firstquote" mal dicke gelohnt xD

btt


...weil ich einer Satdwache immer und immer wieder auf die Fresse haun kann, wenn ich 100m von ihrem Ursprungspunkt weg bin, läuft sie an diesen zurück, wie wenns mich nie gab.
...weil der Himmel über den Sturmgipfleln sternenklar ist, jedoch urplötzlich zu einer schwarzen Suppe wird, sobald ich die Gebietsgrenze überschreite.
...weil selbst auf Stufe 80 man immernoch von Stufe 4 Defias NPCs im Wald von Elwynn angegriffen wird (eigtl sollte es andersrum sein, sie sollten vor uns weglaufen und ab und an mal nen Raid an uns veranstalten)


----------



## Qwalle (21. Januar 2010)

... man einen Privatzoo mit sich rumträgt
+ Einen Schneemann ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Januar 2010)

Mal an alle die die behaupten, dass es unlogisch wäre, seinen Privatzoo an Mounts und Pets mit sich rumzuschleppen.
Zumindest hier hat sich Blizz aber nett rausgewunden, denn wenn ihr mal genau hinschaut, dann bemerkt ihr, dass ihr das Viehzeug BESCHWÖRT.
Also nix mit rumschleppen.

Merkwürding dagegen ist, dass Bögen und Schußwaffen ohne Einschränkungen auch unter Wasser funktionieren.


----------



## Senkarios (21. Januar 2010)

Man kann mit seinen Flugmounts am Rücken fliegen und fällt nicht runter.

Mir wären halt bis dato keine Gurte oder ähnliches aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (21. Januar 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mal an alle die die behaupten, dass es unlogisch wäre, seinen Privatzoo an Mounts und Pets mit sich rumzuschleppen.
> Zumindest hier hat sich Blizz aber nett rausgewunden, denn wenn ihr mal genau hinschaut, dann bemerkt ihr, dass ihr das Viehzeug BESCHWÖRT.
> Also nix mit rumschleppen.



ok, ist also logisch, dass ein taschentieb sich einen schneemann zaubert ... kk .. wusst ich nicht .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (21. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weil Cthun sprechen kann obwohl er keinen Mund hat



C'thun ist ein alter Gott der durch seine Gedanken zu dir Spricht.
(dh. du hörst seine Stimme in deinem Kopf :X)
*dich verbessern musste*

ansonsten hab ich hier nix beizutragen was nicht eh schon gesagt wurde....
naja außer, dass wenn man humanoide mit feuerzaubern tötet, diese nicht schwarz verkohlt umfallen x.x
und man mit einem Schwert gleich lang auf ein Schwein einschlägt wie mit einem anderen Schwert (das vielleicht mehr Zacken hat) auf einen Drachen



Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ich kann auf die Bank in sw was einzahle, mich nach Dala Porten dort ebenfals was einzahlen und wenn ich mich jetzt zur Exodar porte kann ich es dort wieder von der Bank nehmen O.o



warst du mal im richtigen leben in ner bank.....


----------



## Reintoll (21. Januar 2010)

- nach dem Kürschnern nicht mal mehr ein Knochen über bleibt....


----------



## Qwalle (21. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> warst du mal im richtigen leben in ner bank.....




pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thsme (21. Januar 2010)

...weil obwohl es in vielen Gebieten Schnee gibt, es noch nie jemand schneien sehen hat
...weil es trotz extremer Temeperaturschwankungen innerhalb kleinster Gebiet generell (außer hier und da mla ein Regen) keine Wetterphänomene gibt ....kein Wind keine Tornados und keine Wellen im Meer
...weil Fahrstühle an Holzstämmen (tausend nadeln, tb) einfach so zu fahren scheinen
...weil man für das flugzeug und das motorrad keinen Führerschein machen musste
...weil die orcs an fast all ihren bauten RIESIGE zähne und hörner haben, es jedoch kein mob oder sonstwas gibt das derart große zähne besitzt.


----------



## J_0_T (21. Januar 2010)

... lebensmittel selbst nach monaten nicht verderben
... Gegenstände wie waffen und schilde einige millimeter entfernt am rücken fliegen
... mansche tiere/Monster die doppelte anzahl von organen oder extremitäten droppen
... dafür andere tiere/monster nichts droppen
... man aus einer blume locker 4 exemplare ziehen kann
... bis dato keine tankstellen existieren für die roboschreiter und die chopper
... sich mit allem anstecken kann und nur 15min es aushalten muss um gesund zu werden (just walking it off^^)
... man sich die lvl der monster schön trinken kann.... obwohl... man kann sich ja auch bestimmte frauen schön trinken


----------



## gw1200 (21. Januar 2010)

... Spargeltarzan-Blutelfen genauso tanken können wie Mega-Tauren
... Reittiere nichts fressen aber Jäger-Pets schon
... alle Viecher sich vertragen und nur auf dich Aggro haben


----------



## _Kayla_ (21. Januar 2010)

...man nicht nass wird wenn man aus dem Wasser kommt.- Auch die Frisur verändert sich nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...man durch andere Chars hindurchlaufen kann, durch Wände aber nicht.

...man immer wieder zum Leben erwacht, wenn man gestorben ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...man nie eine Pause machen muss, wenn man schon Kilometer gerannt ist.

...man immer auf die selbe Art und Weise tanzt, sowie immer nur die selben Sprüche oder Witze von sich gibt.

...getötete kreaturen nach einiger Zeit verschwinden, und keinen Knochenhaufen bilden. Und sie auf wundersame Weise auf einmal am selben Ort wieder ihr Beil zücken.

...man auf Drachen reiten kann, Sie sich aber nie selbst bekriegen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...alle Charaktäre der versch. Rassen, den selben Körperunfang wie Ihresgleichen haben. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (21. Januar 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mal an alle die die behaupten, dass es unlogisch wäre, seinen Privatzoo an Mounts und Pets mit sich rumzuschleppen.
> Zumindest hier hat sich Blizz aber nett rausgewunden, denn wenn ihr mal genau hinschaut, dann bemerkt ihr, dass ihr das Viehzeug BESCHWÖRT.
> Also nix mit rumschleppen.


Hast recht, wenn ich mit meinem Hund in den Wald geh beschwöre ich ihn auch erst vor der Haustür, samt Leine und Halsband. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon praktisch.

Hier noch ein paar Ideen, weshalb wow unlogisch ist ...

... weil mein Charakter sich nicht am Mount festhält aber bei einer 360° Drehung trotzdem nicht runter fällt.
... weil es in Orgrimmar unsichtbare Wachen gibt die weder Schurken noch Nachtelfen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... weil fast alle Begleit-Questgeber so intelligent sind sich 5 Minunten nach ihrer Befreiung wieder in die selbe Misslage zu bringen.
... weil man Halsketten und Ring trägt aber keines von beiden sieht.
... weil mich ein Fussball großes Schild genauso gut vor riesigen Bossen schützt wie eine halbe Wand.
... weil überall Ungeziefer rumrennt aber niemand einen Kammerjäger ruft.
... weil ein riesiges Mammut mit Sattel und Hörnern so groß wie 2 Menschen + dem Besitzer auf dem Rücken locker eine Schlucht überspringen kann.
... weil man ohne Fahrkarte mit der Tiefenbahn fahren kann obwohl es einen Ticketschalter gibt.
... weil es in der Tiefenbahn einen Bildschirm gibt, wo anscheinend 6 Leute Snake spielen aber keiner versucht die Punkte einzusammeln.
... weil man in Sturmwind (& Orgrimmar, etc) endlos angeln kann, obwohl es keine Fische in den Gewässern gibt.

Des wars erstmal wieder. 

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (21. Januar 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> ...weil die orcs an fast all ihren bauten RIESIGE zähne und hörner haben, es jedoch kein mob oder sonstwas gibt das derart große zähne besitzt.



ja...jetzt nicht mehr. Die Orcs haben ja alle getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Nexus.X schrieb:


> ... weil es in Orgrimmar unsichtbare Wachen gibt die weder Schurken noch Nachtelfen sind.




naja, es sind "Trolldachpirscher"... kann man denke ich schon mit einem Schurken gleichsetzen.


----------



## discotiiia (21. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> ...weil selbst auf Stufe 80 man immernoch von Stufe 4 Defias NPCs im Wald von Elwynn angegriffen wird (eigtl sollte es andersrum sein, sie sollten vor uns weglaufen und ab und an mal nen Raid an uns veranstalten)





dickes /sign, ich will geraidet werden!







... weil ich fressen, aber nicht scheissen kann.


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Januar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Hast recht, wenn ich mit meinem Hund in den Wald geh beschwöre ich ihn auch erst vor der Haustür, samt Leine und Halsband.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich vermute mal es geht um unlogisch im sinne von "nicht durch die tatsache erklärbar das es eine fantasy-welt ist" und außerdem war ich immer der Meinung man alle seine Mounts, Drachen und Haustiere instant im Gepäck hat und nur n bischen Wasser drauf wurschtelt damits groß wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber lassen wir das bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist unlogisch weil 

- Varian Wrynn kein Zauberer ist aber gleichzeitig in Undercity und in Stormwind stehen kann
- weil er in Stormwind getötet sein kann und gleichzeitig in Undercity rumlaufen kann. 
- Gleichzeitig befindet sich Alextrasza (ich vermute mal das man gnä Frau anders schreibt ^^) oben im Wyrmruhtempel und an dem Tor da im Norden. Zwischendurch klettert sie noch vom Turm runter fliegt rüber nach Kaltarra ins Auge der Ewigkeit und verteilt lustig Epics

ein Schurke betäubt mit einer Kopfnuss - erwacht der Gegner wieder ist so als wäre nix passiert ... so n kleiner Ausfall fällt ja auch nicht auf - auch nicht dem Kollegen der daneben steht 

 man kann ohne atemgerät öhm wieviel warens 5 minuten unter wasser bleiben

passend dazu 

einem untoten kann unter wasser die Luft ausgehen 

der Otto-Normal-Held hat einen durchschnittlichen Würfel mit 100 Seiten - manche mehr manche weniger


----------



## Vudis (21. Januar 2010)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> man kann ohne atemgerät öhm wieviel warens 5 minuten unter wasser bleiben
> 
> der Otto-Normal-Held hat einen durchschnittlichen Würfel mit 100 Seiten - manche mehr manche weniger



Das mit dem Unterwasser bleiben ist durchaus realistisch (und ich glaub es waren 3 Minuten) ich selbst schaff ca. 1 1/2 Minuten und ich war 1. mal Raucher und 2. bin ich auch kein Held so wie die da im Spiel ;-)

das mit dem Würfel find ich super ;D


----------



## schmetti (21. Januar 2010)

Lol du kannst also nicht gleichzeitig Essen und Trinken? Entschuldige mich das ist UNLOGISCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slando (21. Januar 2010)

Weil nen Gnom Ragnaros Tanken kann.


----------



## Vudis (21. Januar 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Lol du kannst also nicht gleichzeitig Essen und Trinken? Entschuldige mich das ist UNLOGISCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst dus?
Ja
Aber du schüttest dich dabei 100%ig mit deinem Getränk an.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Januar 2010)

... man 5000000000l alkohol an einem tag trinken kann ohne umzukippen
... frösche die schwerter droppen
... man einen tentakel von c'thun beschwören kann ... aber wo kommt der her Oo muss ja iwo drangewachsen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... schurken sich unsichtbar machen können ( mitten in der wüste z.b ) ...


----------



## Qwalle (21. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Buffood man schon gegessen hat man nimmt einfach nicht zu.




du kannst mit über 80 immer noch nichts gegessen haben und bist trotzdem nicht tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (21. Januar 2010)

gw1200 schrieb:


> ... alle Viecher sich vertragen und nur auf dich Aggro haben




not


----------



## J_0_T (21. Januar 2010)

... man nicht verdursten oder verhungern kann in den spiel
... man selbst mit platte auf kleinen flugtieren nicht abstürzt
... durchgehend ohne zu schlafen unterwegs sein kann
... man aus einen gegner als Hexer mehr als eine Seele ziehen kann (schon strange irgendwie)


----------



## Ilunadin (21. Januar 2010)

World of WarCraft ist unlogisch weil...

...mich kein 15 meter boss mit nur einem Schlag erledigt.
...ich mehr erfahrung beim Töten eines Level 80 Ebers bekomme als von einer Level 60 Teufelswache (die vermutlich mehr kann als nur zustoßen) oder als von einem riesigem Level 60 Raptor.
...Joey eigentlich gegen Marik gewonnen hat,da der Angriff bereits deklariert war...moment falsches Thema..
...ich mir keine Knochen breche auch wenn ich noch so tief falle
...mein Tetanus nach 60 sekunden bereits wieder verschwunden ist
...ein poliertes Langschwert weniger Wert ist als 5 Augen von XY.
...ein Schwein Waffen bei sich trägt
... handschueh im Auktionshaus sich den händen der Rasse anpassen.Für die Blutelfdame mit feinen 5 Fingern für die Kuh eben 3 dicke schläuche.handarbeit vom feinsten.


----------



## zondrias (21. Januar 2010)

mit was betankt man eigendlich diese Motorräder? und ein benutzbares Klo im ganzen Game


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Januar 2010)

... weil man mit mammuts auf briefkästen stehen kann ohne dass sie kaputtgehen


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (21. Januar 2010)

Illidan trägt seine Gleven bei jedem fight.... aber beim loot sind sie dann verschwunden Oo
gleiches gilt für diverse mounts^^

In einigen Banken ist das gold bis an die decke gefüllt.... aufheben kann mans aber nicht^^

Fische kann man mit- UND AUCH OHNE KOEDER FANGEN HAHA

Auf nem tischchen (mage) sind glaub nur 2 gläser und 2 brötchen^^.... dennoch wird der raid davon satt und jeder erhält max 80 von jedem xD

Als bb/kk is man zu doof mit stufe eins ein gänseblümchen/erz der stufe 2 zu erfarmen.... warum?

Im fraktionsboss-event sind die bosse grösser als wir, obwohls eigentlich ein "fairer" pvp fight sein soll....(von den hp ganz zu schweigen)

Unlogisch / Lustig ist auch dass Jaina erst gamsig auf Illidan, dann Arthas und letztendlich Varian is.... aber angefasst hat sie noch keiner (wer weiss^^)

Es gibt so viele Welplinge aller Art.... doch wann hat man mal 2 Drachen beim Schnaxxeln erwischt hrhrhhrrhrhrhr?


----------



## Palduron (21. Januar 2010)

weil.......ich zum schmieden auch gut 3 meter von der schmiede wegstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (21. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unterwasser bleiben ist durchaus realistisch (und ich glaub es waren 3 Minuten) ich selbst schaff ca. 1 1/2 Minuten und ich war 1. mal Raucher und 2. bin ich auch kein Held so wie die da im Spiel ;-)
> 
> das mit dem Würfel find ich super ;D



Schaffst du es auch anderthalb Minuten wenn du mit vollem Tempo tauchst und dabei etliche Kilogramm Stahl am Leib trägst? *g*

... weil Todesritter das Wasser gefrieren lassen können um darauf zu laufen, Magier aber nicht!


----------



## Nexxen (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn du stirbst kannste als Geist zu deiner Leiche laufen und dich wiederbeleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #Dante# (21. Januar 2010)

Gabs den Thread nicht schon ?


----------



## PickelBee (21. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Quelle?



Euter xD


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Januar 2010)

#Dante# schrieb:


> Gabs den Thread nicht schon ?



hab die suchfunktion durchsucht aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Schiimon (21. Januar 2010)

Weil man immer gleichzeitig in der gleichen Arena kämpft aber sich nicht gegenseitig sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil manche Mounts sich einfach weigern in manchen Gegenden zu erscheinen.


----------



## Kiligen (21. Januar 2010)

da.... ..........
Ich mit Messern auf ein Tier einprügeln kann und kein Blut sehe.
Ich Elementaren mit Waffenhieben schaden zu füge.
Ich auf Mounts nicht Angreiffen kann, bzw mich verteidigen kann.
Meine Waffe an mir dran klebt.
Ein Stoffi genau so schnell wie ein Plattenträger läuft.
Ein Held zich Drachen schläge aushält ohne mit der Wimper zuzucken.
Ich tausende Bosse killen kann und nächste Woche sie sich an nichts errinern und wieder da sind.
Ich Diamanten innerhalb von 3 Sekunden perfekt geschliffen bekomme.
In 3 sekunden etwas ala 5 Sterne gekocht bekomme (ha Sternekochs)
Feuerbälle Wassereles nicht verdampfen lassen.
Da man keine Gewürze benutzt und sich dann noch Meister in Sachen Kochkunst zu nennen.
Ich Stunden lang Angeln kann ohne mich einmal am Hintern zu kratzen. (Tauren ausgenommen)
Ich Jahre im kalten Wasser schwimmen kann und nicht erfriere.
Ich mit Roben in Nordend rum laufe.
Meine Rüstung in Lava nicht zerschmelzt.
Ich kein Verrat an meiner eigenen Fraktion ausüben kann.
Das mein Pet mehr Talent in Sachen Intelligenz besitzt als sein Jäger , zumindest in Sachen Movement^^.


----------



## Poseidoom (21. Januar 2010)

Unlogisch ist auch, wenn man ein Gegner tötet, der eine Waffe in der Hand hat, dass man diese nicht einfach nehmen kann. 

Oder dass Trollfrauen nicht blinzeln können.

Apropos Trolle.. die Folterer der Todeswisper (ich mein die Trollversion) in der Grube von Saron sichtbare Schuhe!!!!!! haben. Spielbare Trolle haben dies nicht.


----------



## J_0_T (21. Januar 2010)

... es orte gibt wo beide fraktionen friedlich mit einander existieren können 
... Warcraft scheinbar nur ein zusatz ohne bedeutung ist (noch^^)
... man aus einem Fisch ein ultra menü kochen kann mit beilagen (geht auch mit anderem fleisch)
... es viele städte auf azeroth gibt und maximal nur 2 auf beiden seiten bevölkert sind mit spielern
... alle Figuren miteinander verwandt sein müssen da sie sich nur geringfügig unterscheiden
... man schwerste verletzungen einfach mit nem popeligen verband behandeln kann
... selbst Schafe beim ersten zauber von polymorph des magiers sich in schafe verwandeln
... Murlocs einfach auftauchten und keinen logischen hintergrund haben 
... Gm's ne eigene Insel haben
... Untote zwar priester werden können, aber ihnen der weg des paladins verwehrt bleibt.
... Menschen keine Jäger sein können (ja ich weiß ändert sich mit cata, aber davor keine menschenjäger o.O?)
... man bestimmte Bosse immer wieder töten kann


Okay einiges wiederholt sich aber passiert ^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (21. Januar 2010)

Logik ist das was man Für richtig hält....


Von daher
Ne also ich find unlogisch das mann z.b. klauen von tieren brauch und immer nur eine droppt obwohl die 4 pfoten haben...
aber
wayne...


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2010)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> Schreibt einfach rein, was ihr an Wow unlogisch findet, interressiert mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was kann an einem Fantasie-Spiel unlogisch sein?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (21. Januar 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> ne. mittlerweile brauchst du weder feuerstein noch zunder noch holz um in wow feuer zu machen. das is noch unlogischer ^^



Für mich net ich bin Mage ;-P

d[-.-]b


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Januar 2010)

... weil man in 5 sekunden ein feuer entfachen kann


----------



## Izlandi Valandar (21. Januar 2010)

...ich als ich das letzte Mal als ich tot war und von Auberdine nach Darnassus laufen wollte, ich trotzdem erschöpfter wurde obwohl ich TOT war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...man auf einem Mammut in der Wüste reiten kann und dieses nicht den natürlichen Hitzetod stirbt
...als Irrwisch in manchen Gegenden nicht fliegen kann und in manchen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Humanoide, Drachen, Wildtiere, Dämonen etc. friedlich nebeneinander hocken doch sobald du nur vorbeiläufst alle nur auf dich prügeln (ich weiss war schon)
...du barfuß über Eis laufen kannst ohne festzufrieren oder über Lava ohne zu verbennen
...Onyxias Welplinge zahlenmäßig in größerer Zahl schlüpfen als Eier da sind (kommt mir so vor)
...Hochlord Bolvar (war doch der oder ?) von Arthas zu seinem neuen Champion gemacht wird obwohl Arthas sich nach Putress Giftgasattacke alleine zurückgezogen hat und der rote Drachenschwarm das Gebiet komplett mit Flammen überzogen hat (also auch den Körper des Hochlords, der wenige Sekunden zuvor verstorben ist und dessen Seele im Gegensatz zu Saurfang Jr. nicht von Arthas gestohlen wurde) und seitdem dort die Drachenkönigin hockt. (Arthas braucht doch den Körpder um die Leute wiederzubeleben oder liege ich da falsch ? Wenn irgendwas hierdran falsch ist bitte korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
...gab es irgend eine sinnvolle Begründung warum sich die Hochgeborenen nach ihrem Sturz in FISCHE verwandelt haben ? Oo Ich meine Azshara muss doch direkt zu nem Naga geworden sein...
...das genügt erstmal *g*


Das mit den Pfeilen die dich verfolgen find ich ja immer noch am besten ^^


----------



## Plusader (21. Januar 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> ...
> Todesritter können lachen.
> *Orcs können weinen.*
> ...



den fand ich bisher am besten ^^


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (21. Januar 2010)

Izlandi schrieb:


> ...Onyxias Welplinge zahlenmäßig in größerer Zahl schlüpfen als Eier da sind (kommt mir so vor)
> *...Hochlord Bolvar (war doch der oder ?) von Arthas zu seinem neuen Champion gemacht wird obwohl Arthas sich nach Putress Giftgasattacke alleine zurückgezogen hat und der rote Drachenschwarm das Gebiet komplett mit Flammen überzogen hat (also auch den Körper des Hochlords, der wenige Sekunden zuvor verstorben ist und dessen Seele im Gegensatz zu Saurfang Jr. nicht von Arthas gestohlen wurde) und seitdem dort die Drachenkönigin hockt. (Arthas braucht doch den Körpder um die Leute wiederzubeleben oder liege ich da falsch ? Wenn irgendwas hierdran falsch ist bitte korrigieren
> 
> 
> ...



Kann sein das ich mich täusche aber wurde ned nur Saurfang Jr zu einem DK gemacht ?


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Januar 2010)

man kann mammuts im rucksack tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex! (21. Januar 2010)

Natürlich kann ein Krieger schwimmen wir ein Fisch, hast du schonmal die Muskeln gesehn?

An der Rüstung wächst kein Unkraut, das ist nur Decko oder is es jemals gewachsen?

Sicher kann man den Mond mit nem Auto vergleichen, der Mond ist rund der Mond ist weiß, hör doch auf, red kein scheiss, Reifen sind auch rund, der Mond dreht sich um die Erde, der reifen dreht sich um die Achse, oder?


----------



## Servon (21. Januar 2010)

... eine Horde Trottel das Spiel beherrschen


----------



## Runner2808 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich kann titanstahlbarren herstellen obwohl ich 5 meter von der schmiede wegstehe und nur meine hände reibe.


----------



## Schiimon (21. Januar 2010)

weil nicht alle Wände so fest sindwie sie scheinen


----------



## Allystix (21. Januar 2010)

... weil man zwei Riesenwaffen auf einmal tragen kann UND auch benutzen.
... weil man keine Kinder umbringen kann xD
... weil man nie nackt sein kann.
... weil immer Krieg herrscht.
... weil es keinen Chuck Norris gibt, sondern Senior Saurfang.
... weil paladine ständig Weihe machen und trotdem alles verderbt ist.
... weil der Nikolaus in wow nicht dick sondern klein bzw. grün ist.
... weil Gnom-schurken Tauren onehitten und zum Frühstück verspeisen.
... weil Tauren kein Fussball, sondern Gnomkopf spielen.
... weil Jäger wenn ihr Pet buggy ist es in den Arsch ficken können.
... weil weibliche Blutelfen einen auf Bitch-like machen, aber eh niemanden vögeln.
... weil Thrall und Jaina ein Paar sind, Menschen und Orcs sich aber gegenseitig bekämpfen.
... weil Arthas zum Schluss sagen wird: Esst meine Beinkleider (wer das geschrieben hat verdient ein doppeltes Thumbs up)
... weil man als Daily-wiper jeden Tag ins selbe Fettnäpfchen tritt.
... weil man Schwerter ohne Scheide (oder wie das heisst) trägt.
... weil Arathibecken wie Monopoly ist.
... weil Mr. T die Irokesengranate erfunden hat.
... weil Ozzy vom Lichking weggeblasen worden ist.
... weil Garrosh noch nen grösseren Knall hat als Tom Cruise.
... weil im /2 Channel nur geflamet wird.
... weil man bei nicht erfüllten Gearscore ein Next kriegt.
... weil Magin Bronzebarts Bart nicht Bronze ist sondern Orange.
... weil Zwerge saufen aber immer noch nicht Grün blau sind.

Und zu guter Letzt:

... weil Varian Wrynn, Leeoy Jenkins und Dieter Bohlen in der Jury von "Azeroth sucht den Epicfail" gesessen haben und ausgerechnet Hochlord Darion Mograine zum Gewinner erklärt haben, weil er sich dem mächtigsten Lebewesen auf Azeroth (Arthas) gestellt hat, auf ihn gestürmt ist und voll eins aufm Sack bekommen hat und deswegen alle Spieler in der Zitadelle mit folgendem Satz begrüssen wird: "Es ist nicht Malfurions Smaragte, die Leiden... es sind meine".

Das wars von mir.

Mfg Allystix


----------



## Sketty (21. Januar 2010)

Untote die Kochen lernen.
Untote die essen und trinken.
Untote die Erste Hilfe lernen.
Untote die Heilung brauchen.
Untote die ertrinken könnten.
Untote die von normalen Wesen wie Tiere getötet werden können.
Untote die flirten können.

Tauren können Fleisch essen.
Kühe, Rehe und Schaffe geben kein Fleisch.

Gnomeregan bis heute nicht zurück erobert wurde, trotz Millionen von 80er Charackter.
Tiger im Schlingendorntal verfolgen einen nicht ins Wasser, in Zul Gurub aber schon.

Gnome als Todesritter. Was haben Arthas und Co. sich dabei gedacht? Sollten die Feinde sich totlachen?


----------



## Allystix (21. Januar 2010)

discotiiia schrieb:


> ... weil ich fressen, aber nicht scheissen kann.



Owned


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (21. Januar 2010)

"Es ist nicht Malfurions Smaragte, die Leiden... es sind meine". 
made my day^^
weil man aus 70m fällt und überlebt
weil man briefkästen am ende der welt aufstellt und trotzdem aufeinmal post drinnen finden
weil essen nicht verdirbt
weil man billionen von tonnen im inv haben kann und man trotzdem rennen kann als wär nichts


----------



## mobbel14 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich finde WoW unlogisch weil

... Bosse IMMER mehr hp haben als die ganze raid gruppe zusammen.

... Das Bosse immer den selben dreck dabei haben.

... es mehr helden als kinder gibt.

...  ich alle verschiedene rassenarten sich paaren KÖNNTEN kommt dann sowas wie Untauren oder Gelfen.

... der Druide IMMER sich in ein und die selbe form verwandelt

... ein boss jeden mittwoch wieder an der selben stelle da steht und den gleichen mist labert.

...  die Luftschiffe schon k.a. wie oft runtergeholt worden sind aber trozdem wieder da sind.

... Das zu cataclysm Todesritter Worgen und Goblins gibt.

... das weibliche zwerge keinen bart haben


----------



## Spilyt (21. Januar 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> ...weil auch der hunderste tote blutelf genau gleich umkippt wie der erste







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DAS ist es 

/sign


topic:


....weil, wenn ich im pvp sterbe und die gegner mich looten, nur 20-30 silber kriegen, wo ich doch mounts, rüssi und alles andere hab =)


----------



## Versace83 (21. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> ... Untote zwar priester werden können, aber ihnen der weg des paladins verwehrt bleibt.



Finde ich absolut nicht schlimm... als leidenschaftlicher Untoten Spieler würde ich mich auch weigern einen untoten Pala zu erstellen ^^
von mir aus hätten die Palas auch bei den Allys bleiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorahn (21. Januar 2010)

...alle nsc´s immer genau dasselbe sagen (meist, egal wie oft man sie anspricht)
...man gold fürs auktionshaus bezahlt - wo geht das geld hin?! Ôo
...alle rassen dieselbe sterbe-animation besitzen
...man niemals verhungern bzw. verdursten würde, auch wenn man nie etwas isst oder trinkt
...waffen, die man trägt immer am körper in der luft hängen
...mobs plötzlich respawnen; da gibts bestimmt iwo mobnester ^^

hm, joar


----------



## Dwarim (21. Januar 2010)

WoW ist unlogisch, weil...

obwohl Blizzard das Spiel mit jedem Tag weiter verhunzt, immernoch 11 Millionen Deppen jeden Monat 13€ bezahlen und diese "Verstümmelung" unterstützen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Dwarim


----------



## rocksor (21. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> ....weil man für dieses Spiel ein IQ von min. 5 braucht. Du hast wohl ...schätze mal grob: 3......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



erstmal heißt es käse zum whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die leute die " /vote 4 close... " schreiben kotzen mich sowieso iwie an 
es kann auch mal spaß machen, nicht durchgehend nur ernsthafte sachen zu diskutieren


----------



## Arvel (21. Januar 2010)

man kann durch andere leute durch rennen 
du kannst jemanden schlagen der 5m weit weg ist
du kannst 80m fallen und überlebst du trägst 100 rüstungen in deiner hosen tasche
du hast spitzhacke hammer usw. in einem kleinen taschenmesser 
du kannst innerhalb von 1,5sekunden ein mount aus dem nirgendwo rufen
ingis basteln flugzeuge die mit klebeband befestigt sind
tiger können unterwasser atmen
man kann unter wasser kämpfen / zaubern
man schmiedet sachen mit seinen händen
menschen kochen in dem sie mit ihren händen rascheln und ihr ohr ran halten
du kannst jemanden anflüstern der auf ner anderen welt ist
du verkaufst etwas und kannst den gegenstand in nem anderen land wiederholen
man kann in grüner lava angeln
gegner lernen nie etwas dazu
obwohl es handelschannel heißt wird nur zu 5% gehandelt zu 95% geflamt
eine stadt schwebt 
man kann auf einem gitter laufen wo man mit den füßen rein fallen würde
auf buffed steht es kann bei einer kakerlake etwas droppen, aber es funzt nicht
untote arbeiten mit der argentumdämmerun zusammen
weibliche draenei haben einen schwanz, männliche haben zwei
Wow heißt in wirklichkeit world of warcraft 
man kann sich hinsetzen auf einen stuhl aber sich nicht auf ein bett legen
ich öffne truhen in 1,5sec. von hinten
man kann keine tauren kürschnern
haare wachsen nicht
ist es genug?^^


----------



## CaptainZer0 (21. Januar 2010)

Bei manchen Killquests, in dem man bestimmte Körperteile sammeln muss, droppen bei gepenstisch vielen Mobs nur ein oder gar kein Ohr, kein Herz oder kein Gehirn (Basilisken in den verwüsteten Landen) ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (21. Januar 2010)

Hikaro schrieb:


> gz an den klugscheißer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum? Er hat recht. 99% Steigung hat so manche Rolltreppe. Da kommt mein Hund auch locker hoch...


----------



## Tony B. (21. Januar 2010)

Weil nach wenigen Minuten gegner einfach wieder auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst der Lichkönig nach einer Woche wieder da sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg 
Andy


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

weil ich tot schneller laufe als wenn ich lebe^^


----------



## schmetti (21. Januar 2010)

-Darxx schrieb:


> 1. Das ist ein Komputerspiel es soll nicht logisch sein... wenn es das wäre... wozu dann Komputerspielen?
> 2. Das hat noch niemand gesagt.... man kann lava, blitze, eis und sonst für scheiß .... aus seinen Händen




AAAAAAA  Kann man das sonst fürn scheiß.... aus seinen Händen? wasen fürn scheß noch? wissen will, sofort!!!


----------



## Lich Dragon (21. Januar 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> ...weil obwohl es in vielen Gebieten Schnee gibt, es noch nie jemand schneien sehen hat
> ...weil es trotz extremer Temeperaturschwankungen innerhalb kleinster Gebiet generell (außer hier und da mla ein Regen) keine Wetterphänomene gibt ....kein Wind keine Tornados und keine Wellen im Meer
> ...weil Fahrstühle an Holzstämmen (tausend nadeln, tb) einfach so zu fahren scheinen
> ...weil man für das flugzeug und das motorrad keinen Führerschein machen musste
> ...weil die orcs an fast all ihren bauten RIESIGE zähne und hörner haben, es jedoch kein mob oder sonstwas gibt das derart große zähne besitzt.



Also das erste Stimmt nicht.^^


----------



## Deadlift (22. Januar 2010)

...weil Steine einfach niemanden zu mir porten....


----------



## Lindhberg (22. Januar 2010)

Dwarim schrieb:


> WoW ist unlogisch, weil...
> 
> obwohl Blizzard das Spiel mit jedem Tag weiter verhunzt, immernoch 11 Millionen Deppen jeden Monat 13€ bezahlen und diese "Verstümmelung" unterstützen.
> 
> ...




ein autofahrer hört in den nachrichten das auf der autobahn auf der er gerade fährt ein falschfahrer unterwegs ist.
"einer?!?" fragt er sich.... "hunderte!"


----------



## Long_Wolf (22. Januar 2010)

- mich eine ganze Fraktion gut leiden kann weil ich einem Koch in Dalaran helfe Leute mit schlechtem Essen zu versorgen
- ich mit Allianz-NPCs reden kann, mit Spielern jedoch nicht
- mir jemand wildfremdes alle seine Probleme mitteilt und mich um Hilfe bittet
- Haustiere mir selbst dann noch folgen wenn ich in einen brennenden Wald voller Protodrachen gehe
-  eine ganz normale Katze unter Wasser atmen kann, ich jedoch ohne Hilfsmittel nicht
- Dasselbe gilt für ganz normale Reittiere
- ein Anconahuhn keine Eier legt
- ich selbst Eier von untoten Dienern der Geissel zu leckeren Törtchen verarbeiten kann
- ich wenn ich über Dalaran vom Mount geschubst werde plötzlich einen Fallschirm habe
- ich nur Karotten pflücken kann wenn mich der Koch dazu auffordert, egal ob ich 450 Kräuterkunde habe oder nicht


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (22. Januar 2010)

... weil pflanzen in 5 minuten nachwachsen


----------



## Fusselbirne (22. Januar 2010)

...es keine Duschen und nur 4-5 Toiletten in Azeroth gibt.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Januar 2010)

Nichts ist jemals wirklich Logisch.
Vorallem nicht in einer Fantasywelt, logik wär da fehl am Platz.


----------



## :Manahunt: (22. Januar 2010)

Weil Bosse jeden Mittwoch wieder da sind, sie immer an der selben Stelle stehen & wenn zB 10Raids gleichzeitig auf einen Boss sind.. der Boss in jeder Instanz einzeln sterben kann.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (22. Januar 2010)

nosmoke schrieb:


> ... WEIL MAN LAGERFEUER UNTER WASSER ANZÜNDEN KANN !!!!!!!!!



kann spongebob auch...


----------



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

weil...
ich mein gesicht(s züge) verändern kann?


----------



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> ...es keine Duschen und nur 4-5 Toiletten in Azeroth gibt.





toiletten in azeroth?
mir fällt da nichts ein .. wo sind die denn? xD


----------



## Kramatieklärher (22. Januar 2010)

... Druiden in Mondkin Form nicht reiten können.


----------



## Hengist (22. Januar 2010)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Da hier schon die Shakes & Fidget Comics genannt wurden, möchte ich mal eine Geschichte posten, die sich auch teilweise damit beschäftigt, diese Geschichte ist nicht von mir, sondern von dem Spieler Kalesh (Silberne Hand oder Zirkel des Cenarius, bin mir nicht mehr sicher...er hat leider schon vor langer, langer Zeit aufgehört, als Fliegen noch nichtmal absehbar war)aber sie verdient es definitiv gelesen zu werden und eigentlich müssten seine Storys den gleichen Bekanntheitsgrad von Shakes und Fidget haben:



Absolut geile Geschichte !!! Gibts mehr davon?


----------



## Spilyt (22. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> toiletten in azeroth?
> mir fällt da nichts ein .. wo sind die denn? xD



Östlich in der Sengenden Schlucht ist eine, und da ist ein Hansi drinnen, den man retten muss, indem man ihm irgendwas und 15 x Seidenstoff beschaffen muss...für was wohl seidenstoff in ner toilette ^^


----------



## Wiikend (22. Januar 2010)

weil die gegner nach nem schlag mit ner 2h waffe noch leben
wenn ein gnom dir in die e*er dolcht du nicht zusammenbrichst
weil ein grauer bär magische rüstungdabeihat (nix goldener kompass)
weil man keine glieder an ner anderen stelle wiederfindet wenn die eigene materie durch ein magier portal fließt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Hengist (22. Januar 2010)

Rüstungen die droppen IMMER passen wie angegossen. Egal ob Mensch, Zwerg, Gnom .....


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (22. Januar 2010)

Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist unlogisch weil man auf 80 immer noch keine Rente bekommt !


----------



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

Spilyt schrieb:


> Östlich in der Sengenden Schlucht ist eine, und da ist ein Hansi drinnen, den man retten muss, indem man ihm irgendwas und 15 x Seidenstoff beschaffen muss...für was wohl seidenstoff in ner toilette ^^




jau stimmt die kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja kann ich mich gut erinnern als ich ein 10min flug zu der nächsten stadt an dem übergang gemacht, hab glaub von uc aus (sry spiele nichmehr kenne die städte nichmehr genau)
und hab aufjedenfall vor dem flug alles seidenstoff auf die bank gelegt als ich dann an der toilette ankam brauchte ich 15seidenstoff und durfte 10mins zurück fliegen...

und weil ich so wütend war hab ich vergessen mein rs an den fp zu binden und durfte also 10mins hin 10mins zurück und wieder hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 in wow kann man nicht heiraten... (find ich gut .....schaaaatz bringst du mal die menschenköpfe nach donnerfels?)
oder etwa doch?Oo


----------



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mein schwert nich blutig wird nachdem ich tiere/menschen getötet habe....

weil es wolpertinger gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil es rosarote elefanten gibt die 10x(?) mal so klein sind wie ich selbst

ich keine nadel / nähmaschine brauche um mir ein kleid zu schneidern

meine gegner nich nass werden wenn mein wasser ele sie attackiert(oder sind das auch frost attacken , meine mich daran zu erinnern das es i-was mit "wasserschuss" oder sowas war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kömmt nicht ins gefängnis wenn man böse sachen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

------
rechtschreibfehler erwollt .. v


----------



## Miarum (22. Januar 2010)

Geiles Thema xD

Keine Ahnung ob das schon war, aber: 
Die Draenei nach Jahren immer noch Überlebende vom Absturz der Exodar finden und sie immer noch alles zusammenbauen :s


----------



## Tiferio (22. Januar 2010)

...weil man egal wie viel man trinkt nie ausfs klo gehen muss


----------



## Gnomagia (22. Januar 2010)

...11 Mio Spieler weltweit jagd auf die selben Tier und Pflanzenarten machen und ich noch nie davon gehört habe,das irgendein Lebewesen in WoW ausgestorben wäre.

...der Zinseszins nicht erfunden ist.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (22. Januar 2010)

... weil ich meiner bank taschen geben muss um meine items zu lagern


----------



## Vartez (22. Januar 2010)

Spilyt schrieb:


> Östlich in der Sengenden Schlucht ist eine, und da ist ein Hansi drinnen, den man retten muss, indem man ihm irgendwas und 15 x Seidenstoff beschaffen muss...für was wohl seidenstoff in ner toilette ^^



Mhh verwöhnt...., ToilentenPapier?.....
na ddrauf gekommen =D?


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (22. Januar 2010)

... meine vergiftung läuft nach 10 sekunden aus Oo


----------



## Axord (22. Januar 2010)

hmm alle waffen egal ob dicker 2-Händer oder dolch kleben dem Char einfach an seiner Seite und dass man z.B. den RIESIGEN Hammer von Ragnaros, rein theoretisch, mit einem Dolch parieren könnte :/

mfg Axinos


----------



## Versace83 (22. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> toiletten in azeroth?
> mir fällt da nichts ein .. wo sind die denn? xD




u.a. in den westlichen pestländern




m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm... werde erstmal im RL 80, ich glaube dann bekommst du auch keine Rente mehr... also irgendwo schon logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (22. Januar 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Sehe da irgendwie keine unlogik...
> Ich will dich mal sehen wenn du in Dortmund Geld einbezahlst, in Chemnitz Geld einbezahlst, nach Paris fährst um da das Geld wieder abzuheben und die dir sagen: Ne, dat kannste vergessen...




Es wahren auch eher Gegenstände gemeint da man sowieso in seine Eigene (Ingame-)Bank kein Geld einlagern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (22. Januar 2010)

... man wird durch bestimmte schuhe intelligenter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedarkduscher (23. Januar 2010)

Wie kann ein drei pixel großer gnom-schurke einem 3m großen tauren nen nierenhieb verpassen? Hallo? Haaaallooo? Trampolin oder was?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedarkduscher (23. Januar 2010)

Ach ja! Wow is unlogisch, weils elfen, zwerge, gnome, orks, untote, tauren un anderen fantasy-kram gibt. desteweschen spiel ichs ja
Außerdem können gnome sich bosse angeln, ohne ins wasser gezogen zu werden!


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (23. Januar 2010)

... alle menschen / zwerge usw sind immer gleichdick


----------



## kanaru (23. Januar 2010)

weil die charaktere nich heulen wen sie was kassieren
weil man das moped ie tanken muss
weil es keine zepelin abstürze gibt
weil man in 10sec von og in nordend ist
weil man alles verscwomen sieht in wow wen man was trinkt


----------



## Versace83 (23. Januar 2010)

kanaru schrieb:


> weil die charaktere nich heulen wen sie was kassieren
> weil man das moped ie tanken muss
> weil es keine zepelin abstürze gibt
> weil man in 10sec von og in nordend ist
> weil man alles verscwomen sieht in wow wen man was trinkt



Warst du jemals richtig betrunken? ^^ dann siehst du auch nicht mehr alles so klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu den Zeppelin Abstürzen: auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel in der scherbenwelt ist eine Absturzstelle mit goblins. ich meine dass es eine zeppelinabsturzstelle ist. und in Sturmgipfel ist auch eine Absturzstelle...weiß aber nicht sicher worum es sich handel... aber ich denke auch dass es ein Zeppelin war.

UND: Helden heule nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kanaru (23. Januar 2010)

hmm stimmt...
naja trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schäubli (23. Januar 2010)

Weil es Bomben und Gewehre gibt , aber keine / nur wenige Autos!


----------



## Ellesime (23. Januar 2010)

Weil NPC an den verschiedensten Stellen GLEICHZEITIG sein können.König Varian Wrynn unterhält sich mit einem Spieler in Stormwind.Lady Jaina Proudmoore mit einem Spieler im Turm in Theramore.Zur gleichen Zeit kämpfen sich beide durch die Tiefen von Undercity,sitzen als Zuschauer im Kolloseum des Argentumturniers und erlauben in der Eiskronenzitadelle dem älteren Saurfang seinen Sohn vom Boden zu kratzen.
Die Meisten der namhaften NPC sind wahre Meister des Multitasking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (23. Januar 2010)

*WoW ist Unlogisch weil:*

*Rennen:*
- Nach 3 Stunden mit Platten rumrennen fühlt man sich noch immer topfit im Sessel.

*Schätze:*
*- *Man kann in Uldaman das Gold in der Schatzkammer nicht plündern.

*Unterwasser:*
*- *Holen sich Schamane keine Stromschläge von ihren Blitzzaubern.
- schwimmen Plattenträger mit 2x 2h Waffen auf dem Rücken wie Fische durchs Wasser.

*Tiere:*
*- *Kühe in Goldhain hinterlasse keine Fladen und lassen sich nicht melken.
- Hasen, Rehe, Hirsche und Kühe lassen sich das Fell abziehen, geben aber kein Fleisch.

*Kampf:*
*- *Schusswaffen mit 6 Läufen geben trotzdem immer nur einen Schuss ab.
- Orks laufen nicht Amok wenn man sie mit Schneebällen bewirft.
- Thrall lässt sich von ner "Horde" Allianzler bezwingen, während sich eine  Armee an Hordler
keine 3 min entfernt in der gleichen Stadt aufhält.
*
*


----------



## Skandy (23. Januar 2010)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> ... man wird durch bestimmte schuhe intelligenter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



find ich auch geil. wäre im Rl top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (23. Januar 2010)

Randy schrieb:


> weil die Dunkeleisenzwerge es in den Blackrocktiefen geschafft haben einen 5 m großen und 3 m breiten oger durch eine 2 m hoch und 1,5 m breite tür zu bringen oO


Der ist dadrin gewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (25. Januar 2010)

... weil briefe an anderen orten als am abschickort abholbar sind, obwohl ich nie einen postboten gesehen hab der die kästen leert.. die müssen doch schon voll sein? Oo


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Januar 2010)

Je mehr Bankfächer man kauft, umso teurer wird es.
Bei der Sparkasse gäbs dafür Rabatt.


----------

